# "Liebe ist für alle da"



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

So, what you guys think of the new rammstein album?
I bought it last friday and listened it about ten times. Lot better than Rosenrot, especially first five songs are awesome. Still, Sensucht and Herzeleid are even better albums IMO.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I had to go and order it just before the postal strike so no heard it yet. You seen the uncensored video for the single? sweet lord....


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Nuts to the video, have you seen the limited edition boxset?!!!


As for the album, I got it on Wednesday have only listened to it a couple times so far. At the moment I'm not blown away but I'm sure it's a grower. GF's got us tickets one of the gigs early next year, which I can't wait for! Will be my first time seeing them.


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, im going to see them at the wembley arena, could only get seating tickets though


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going to see them at Helsinki. I was lucky I got the tickets, they was sold out in six minutes:doublesho


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn, didn't know they had a new album out  or that they were touring next year 

I'll be downloading that one tonight


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

tickets still on sale for men arena will be first time seeing them too. Still hope they announce a date in Scotland but unlikely now.

Few good tracks on the album but prefer mutter.


----------

